# Echec de l'authentification sur Youtube et Facebook



## Mac Mac (9 Décembre 2009)

Slt à tous

Sur mon Ipod Touch 3G, quand je lance l'application Youtube, je parviens à lire n'importe quelle vidéo. Mais si je veux me connecter, il me demande mes identifiants, je les rentre, puis s'affiche "Echec de l'authentification, données de connexion éronnées".:mouais:
J'ai bien vérifié mes mots de passe, ils sont OK.

Pareil pour Facebook. Je n'ai pas l'application d'installée, mais ça me fait la même chose si je passe par Safari (de l'Ipod) Echec de l'authentification. :mouais:

Je vais sans problème sur ces 2 sites par l'ordi.


C'est où que ça coince d'après vous ?


----------



## Macuserman (13 Décembre 2009)

Salut !

Il arrive que les accès soit ponctuellement impossibles&#8230;
Ça me le fait également mais c'est comme une chanson populaire, ça s'en va et ça revient&#8230;

Pour YouTube, c'est un peu pareil, je ne parviens parfois pas à me connecter&#8230;

Ça te le fait souvent ?


----------



## Mac Mac (14 Décembre 2009)

Slt,

Merci pour ta réponse.

En fait ça me le fait depuis toujours. J'ai mon iPod depuis 1 mois maintenant.


----------



## Macuserman (14 Décembre 2009)

Salut !

As-tu déjà tenté une restauration de l'iPod précédée d'une réinstallation des applis problématiques !?


----------

